# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.3.1 released:

## mohamed73

*Added I8160 Galaxy Ace 2, I8530 Galaxy Beam, I9070 Galaxy S advance support.      Improved unlocking protocol for I9300, I9250.  
Added IMEI repair for T499,  T589, T589W, T679, T769, I577, I667, I717, I727, I757m, I827, I847,  I857, I917, T989, T989D, B6520, I8150, I8700, I9001, I9001V, S6500,  S6500D, S7500. 
Is highly recommended to use latest nspro version. 
Latest NsPro version is available for download on:
NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
NsPro support area.*

----------

